# weekend abts & brats



## realtorterry (Sep 13, 2010)

weather so extremly nice for Bullhead City this weekend & thought abts sure sound good! So here they are


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the Q view my friend. Bullhead is usually like a baker's apron around this time of the year, glad you could enjoy the outdoors. It's all good my friend.


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank You friend. Glad to see you up & about too. Im thinking now I should've just smoked more, but the intention off the day was to be lazy so win,win


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks good I need to make some ABT's soon and now sooner after seeing yours


----------



## deannc (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like a tasty treat!  ABTs are soooo good!


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! They were some of my best to date. My wife suggested adding some mexican rub I have to the filling & it came out awesome


----------



## otter (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks great havent had them since Aug. In Indiana on vacation


----------

